# Shooters SBC Mardi Gras Platter



## shooterrick (Feb 7, 2010)

Snake Bitten Seafood Mardi Gras Platter: Couldn’t say SBC in the description for obvious reasons! LOL 

There are 3 separate recipes for this platter and I will post them at the end. 















When all was finished the aptz were plated.



Snake Bitten Smoked Crab Cakes


1 pound smoked crab meat
4 scallions (green part only), minced or 1/4 cup green onions minced 
1/4 finely chopped red bell pepper
1/2 jalapeno chile pepper, finely minced
1 tablespoon chopped, basil, 
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
2 tablespoon fresh orange juice
1 tablespoon SBC Rub 
2 to 4 tablespoons light or low-fat mayonnaise 
1/4 to 1/2 cup bread crumbs
2 egg whites
1/2 cup fine bread or cracker crumbs 
4 tablespoons butter 


In a large bowl, gently mix crab meat, scallions or green onions, bell pepper, chile pepper, herbs, orange juice, salt, pepper, and mayonnaise. Gently fold in bread crumbs. NOTE: You may not need to use all the bread crumbs. Try not to break up the crab meat too much while you're mixing. The texture will be better if the crab is chunky.
In a small, clean bowl, beat the egg whites with an electric mixer on high until soft peaks form, then gently fold into the crab mixture with a rubber spatula until mixture just clings together. Form the mixture into 2-inch-round patties, about 1 inch thick. 

Place onto a baking sheet lined either parchment or wax paper; cover with plastic wrap and refrigerator at least 3 hours or overnight (the cold will firm up the cakes so that they will not break up when fried.)
Place bread or cracker crumbs into a shallow pie plate; lightly dredge crab cakes. 
In a large nonstick frying pan over medium heat, heat butter until hot but not smoking (add more butter if needed). Gently lay chilled crab cakes onto bottom of the pan; slowly fry crab cakes approximately 4 minutes per side or until crisp and golden brown, turning once only with a spatula. If the crab cake browns too quickly, reduce heat. The internal temperature should be 150 to 155 degrees F. 
Makes 12 petite crab cakes.
*Green Onion Sauce:*
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
3 tablespoons heavy cream
1 hard-cooked egg, minced 
Couple drops Tabasco Sauce (or to taste) 
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 teaspoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon dry mustard 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 jalapeno chile pepper, seeded, deveined, and very finely chopped 
1/8 teaspoon sugar 
3 tablespoons finely chopped green onions (green and white parts) 
In a medium bowl, combine mayonnaise, cream, egg, Tabasco sauce, Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice, dry mustard, salt, peppr, japapeno chile, sugar, and green onions. Cover and refrigerate at least one hour. Serve cold.

*(Smoked Bacon Wrapped Oysters) *
24 medium-size raw oysters, shucked and drained
1/2 cup sweet sour mix
1 clove garlic, minced
1 teaspoon coarse salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Tabasco sauce (to taste)

6 slices lean bacon, cut in half
12 buttered toast rounds (optional)
Lemon wedges 
In a bowl, mix sweet and sour, garlic, salt, pepper, and hot sauce together. Add drained oysters and toss to coat; let marinate 20 minutes. 

Cut the bacon in half and cook in a microwave oven for approximately 1 minute or pan fry until the edges begin to curl but the bacon is still flexible. Drain well. 

Remove oysters from marinade, Wrap each oyster in a bacon strip and secure with a damp toothpick or cocktail pick. Place the bacon-wrapped oysters on a cookie sheet and smoke at 325 until the bacon is crisp and the edges of the oysters have curled, turning once to cook both sides evenly. 
NOTE: You may also cook these on an outdoor grill.

Serve with the cocktail pick, or the pick can be removed and the oyster placed on a buttered toast round. Serve with lemon wedges.
Makes 24 appetizers.



*Smoked Snake Bitten Gator Bites*



About 2 lbs alligator tail meat
SBC Rub
SBC Injection to use as marinade

Prepare alligator trimming into 1 inch cubes
Prepare SBC injection and toss gator in to marinade about 30 minutes
Place gator on a cookie sheet and sprinkle SBC rub on all sides.

Place into hot smoker as you would poultry until done. About 160 internal temp.


----------



## bbally (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice dish.... looks like fun to make.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds delicious rick !!


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 7, 2010)

In my mind your presentation was the best of the bunch.  Congrats!


----------



## chefrob (Feb 7, 2010)

nice job rick.........and look at them fancy knives!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes those are some nice knifes you have there. This one was the wifes favorite but I'm sorry rick I had to go with the chili's I'm a hot freak I'm told. You really did do a great job with the presantation for sure. But this recipe will fallin place with the rest of the snake bite recipes where it belongs. Pretty soon you will have your own charter in the cook book.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for showing us the step-by on how to make them.  It's a great looking dish!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2010)

Great Platter Rick...


----------

